# Quick question about base markings - Triloids Poison



## sparrow75 (Jun 18, 2012)

I picked up my first poison bottle (cobalt Triloids) today at a flea market.  In looking at other pictures of these bottles on ABN and other sites, I noticed people referring to a  number embossed on the base, but mine doesn't have any embossing on the base.  It's the 3 1/4" tall bottle.

 Is it normal for some of these bottles to not have a number on the base?  
 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2012)

I think your talking about numbers like K-15 and KO-31, these are not numbers found on the bottles, they are numbers given to the bottles by a gentleman whose last name began with the letter K if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 18, 2012)

here's what I'm referring to: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Cob...949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bd48881d


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe the 4 just designates a mold number, no real signifigance...


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 18, 2012)

Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 18, 2012)

Well guys,  I have one here on my desk that is ABM made with the # 25 on the bottom.  And I am sure it is the mold number.  RED Matthews


----------

